# Time Line



## dozer42 (Mar 26, 2006)

i am looking for some answers about the up coming od season. 

i currently have 40 seedlings that are about a week old. last frost for my area is may 24. just a little info for you.  

i want to pull one clone off each plant to sex it. then once i know the sex of the plant, i want to pull as many clones as possible to grow od. 

1) how long dose the plant need to grow before i can pull that one clone off to sex?

2) do i need to wait for the clone to root before i start to sex it?

3) how long before the clone will start to show its sex?

4) how long dose it take for a clone to grow strong enough to transplant od?

5) how many clones will i beable to pull of each plant?

my hopes are to have 100 female clones to put od on the week of may 24.
is this going to be possible, or am i dreaming.

thanks for all of the info. you guys really make a difference. i have 3 buddies that started their seeds the same time as i did. one buddy failed to germinate any of his seeds, and the other 2 buddies have very week and not properly taken care of plants. my plants are strong and very healthy. i owe it all to the guys on this site.

thanks alot
  dozer42


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 30, 2006)

i can answer the first 2 questions. 5 sets of internodes, and yes. can anyone help on the others. i dont know much about clones.


----------



## Insane (Mar 31, 2006)

Well I know that because a clone comes off of a sexually mature plant, it is always female as long as you know that it's parent plant is female.


----------



## Hick (Apr 2, 2006)

WoW dozer...quite a "project" that you have in mind. I'll answer a few of the Q's, then offer some friendly advice.

clones can be taken as soon as your plant is big enuff to sustain itself without the missing shoot that you are going to remove for a clone.(eg..a 6" tall plant will likely die if you remove 4"-5" for a clone)I prefer to use lower shoots or branch's,Once side growth is 4"-6" long , rather than the "top".  
  Sexual determination will vary, dependant on strain, their maturity at onset of flowering,(a sexually mature plant will show quicker than a seedling) males will usually express quicker than fem's also.
  Once clones are well rooted, established, they are ready to harden off and go OD, though "I've" found clones around a foot tall to be the easiest to adapt, transplant, ect.
  The number of cuttings from each plant is totally about how many newgrowth shoots are present to work with. Some types of plants grow straight up with little side branching, others have prolific branching, allowing for many cuts. 

 Now for the frindly advice..
100 plants is far more than most any one person can properly care for in an OD setting, unless you have an irrigated garden close to home. If you plan a guerilla grow, you're way overloading your capabilities.."IMHO".  100 females in the hot days of june, july and august, can and will require around 1000 gallns of water per week. You're talking 15 five gallon buckets every day, for 2-3 months. (discounting rain of course). 
  My advice would be to downsize. Try 20-30 tops. And maximize their potential.


----------



## dozer42 (Apr 7, 2006)

thanks for the help hick. all of my ladies will be planted along drainage ditches. bring along a pump and a hose and i have all the water i need. i even went through the trouble of getting the water tested. i also have some very close friends working on this project with me. when it comes down to it everyone will have 20 to 30 ladies to care for. i have grown od before but never tried to get so many plants ready id. thats where all of the questions come from.

question about soil prep:

    i am planning on digging a 3x3x3 hole replacing only half of the soil with fox farm soil. i know that the fox farm soil already contains worm castings and such but should i add more castings or any thing else to the soil being that i am only relpacing half of the soil? how many bags of potting soil would i need to fill half of a hole 3x3x3? should i put some additional peat moss in with the mix and pull out some more of the natural soil?

thanks
  dozer42


----------



## Hick (Apr 7, 2006)

> i am planning on digging a 3x3x3 hole replacing only half of the soil with fox farm soil. i know that the fox farm soil already contains worm castings and such but should i add more castings or any thing else to the soil being that i am only relpacing half of the soil? how many bags of potting soil would i need to fill half of a hole 3x3x3? should i put some additional peat moss in with the mix and pull out some more of the natural soil?



I would say that depends greatly on the quality of the native soil. "I", have found tht a 50/50 mix suffices fine in my area, but others have found their native soil to be unfit for mj cultivation and require total soil replacement. 
  I like to add about a cup of lime, or 1 tbsp/gallon of medium, as a ph buffer AND supplies desirable magnesium. I have used alfalfa meal, castings, and guanos as supplements when prepping holes, with satisfaction. But I would advise against blood, fish or bone, as it is an attractant to all kinds of critters. They _will_ dig your shit up looking for that food source.


----------



## dozer42 (Apr 7, 2006)

the natural soil that i will be working is diffentaly workable. i have grown crops in this soil before by just digging up soil and adding perlite. this year i am really looking to improve my crop. so my plan is to replace half of the soil. would replace all of the soil but im not rich. $20 for a bag of potting soil per hole gets up there in a hurry.

i plan on bringing out a tote to put my natural soil in to mix in my additional perlite, castings, guano, kelp, alfalfa meal and lime. you told me how much lime to add, but how much of the other should i add? or will the package tell me this info. should i add all of the castings, juano, kelp, alfalfa meal to my mix? do they all supply N? or should i just stick to one of them? is peat moss any good to use?

thanks for all of you help hick and others. you guys are going to make this the best year ever for me and my friends.
  dozer42


----------

